# rodsprit's equipment



## rodsprit (Sep 29, 2009)

harman/kardon AVR 745
Klipsch KLF-30
Klipsch KLF-10
Klipsch KLF-C7

Also got an extreme computer i use for gaming and watching movies. The pc is connected to a random HP DLP projector(it's made of , yellow is completely off, watching a movie with lots of desert is horrible)
Samsung 32'' CRT TV. Best tv in the house, amazing picture quality!!
Projecta screen for my projector. This is also made of , just like the projector. When paning picture from side to side you can see the screen isnt straight, got some curves in it. I'm to lazy to fix it.

I also have a cat, his name is Poncho.


----------

